
GrimoireLab moves its repositories to CHAOSS - jsmanrique
https://github.com/chaoss/grimoirelab/issues/47
======
jsmanrique
GrimoireLab, an open source Software Development Analytics toolkit, is moving
to a new home in the Linux Foundation's CHAOSS organization at GitHub. Track
the migration process.

